# Higher protein after knuckling



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What is the rule of thumb after you had a pup knuckle over and now they are reaching a year old and you want to put them on a grain free higher protein diet?? Reason why I am asking is because I have had Bella on the BB lamb and brown rice (22% protein) for the past 4 or 5 months and now that she will be a year old next month I would like to put her on Acana grasslands at 32%. I know there is alot of controversy on this whole protein topic....some say it matters and some say it doesn't but I would like opinions on protein after knuckling  Thanks all


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think as long as you keep her lean you are all good. I kept Bernie on canidae because of the low protein until 8 months then switched to totw.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I also think the calories are the problem, too much calories per cup can make the dog obese quickly and it will affect the joints.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Dave  TOTW is what the breeder fed the pups after they were weaned. I think it was the high prairie or something like that at 36%. I think 32% is about as high as I would go. Bella is active as I am  Jogging, hiking, walking, running. I go about 4 to 5 miles a day with her so I am really not to concerned. She will definitely stay lean


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

No prob Bernie went up to 82 pounds at 8 months on low protein food but I overfed which pretty much reversed anything I was trying to do lol he is 78 pounds now and he just turned 2. I only feed him two cups of food daily , he has a very slow metabolism .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have never had to deal with knuckling over in any pups or dogs I have owned. Normally though when pups begin to go through fast or rapid growth spurts it can cause issues with their feet and pasterns. I have had dogs who have had weak pasterns while feeding high protein diets. I don't actually contribute that to the high protein itself I actually contribute it to my pups going through rapid growth spurts the way I fix it is by supplementing with sure grow 100 and wrapping the feet keeping them off hard surfaces I put blankets in crates and keep them on the high protein feed. I feed EVO red meats which is 44% protein. After a few months of sure grow 100 the problem resolves itself. Knuckling can be genetic, dietary, or can be caused by lack of physical activity. Usually though once the problem resolves I would think that the dog could be slowly moved over to a higher protein diet so long as it's not causing any complications. My dogs are fed once a day they get 2 cups of feed per day. And they are nice and lean.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

remember ... high protien means need to work  .. and dont forget they do need some enzymes only found in fat.. so when your making your cuts at dinner give her your fresh trimmings of raw fat and gristle of red meat varieties, or just make the kibble up once a day with a lil grease from the grease can off the stove, ( used grease ) and not much a table spoon is almost too much for two cups but warmed with a lil milk and your dog will have a good balance.. Im a firm believer in high protein however at the same time its not just high protein in wild game that my dogs its the enzymes in the fat and I didnt really realize this although its common sense until after I've been reading my library for a paper on the perception of the laymen on the APBT. I've read in every book that talked about keep that fat and greens were used and that almost every dogman avoided kibble until the forced perception that we need commericialized dogfood. The reality is that 22% your using is just fine filler and you should use it like the japanese use rice and just mix in your greens and raw meats, that way if your on a road trip your dogs prepped for kibble. I dont like kibble but its hard to get away from in todays world we just dont generally have time and money to feed a dog scraps, and most people would think its abuse not to have kibble down all day... 

If you think you should make that leap... But if you can get frozen bil jac thats the only commerical food I promote .. its the best bar none.. and I would feed a baseball sized portion twice a day and use golf ball sized portions for snacks and training treats through the day.. These new foods are real good for givin your dog the squirts or making em stale you may really think about the frozen bil jac its 37% and it was everything and is proven for over 20yrs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The feed I am using is grain free 76% beef, lamb and dairy ingredients and 23% fruits and vegetables which is where you would get your carbs. 

Lower Carb's and higher protein diets = stabilized glucose levels which decreases the risk of obesity and diabetes in the long haul.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would think you are fine at 32% I would stay away from anything too much above that. JMO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I would think you are fine at 32% I would stay away from anything too much above that. JMO


What you don't agree with me on high protein diets?? That's it we are going to the box in VIP! hahahaha Jk


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with Sadie and FH. Also, if your not going to be really working your dog hardly at all staying around 32 - 34% would be perfectly fine.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Work, work, work!! What do you all consider work? She isn't going to be hog hunting in Boston that's for sure! LOL! How about being worked as in miles a day, fetch, flirt pole, etc. I know some of you all do other types of work but isn't a good daily workout considered "work"? This is what confuses me with some of you all LOL! We aren't couch potatoes and I workout along with my girl  FH, what is in biljac because the dry dog food is crap.....I never heard of the stuff you are talking about. also, I do give supplments such as fish oils, yogurt, ACV, MSM, and Glucosamine. I also mix in canned meat. I use the Wellness grain free and it only contains five ingredients and is 95% meat ingredients: Salmon, water, natural flavors, cassia gum, carrageenan. I honestly don't know what to do, I like the natures variety raw line as well. Whatever I feed her she will be getting variety that's for sure  Thanks all for your opinions!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Meaning higher protein diets you need exercise the dog. Flirt pole, running, or similar activities. Bella might like to go catch her some squirrels that's work! lol 
32% is not that high there are food in the 40's and those are the ones I worry about.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lisa, she would love to catch her some squirrel meat lol! I think 32% is a good middle range amount of protein. I think over 40% is crazy unless your dog is getting a good serious workout daily. But that's just my opinion


----------

